# Standard Email Client starten



## diplomat (24. Feb 2006)

Servus,

ich hab schon das Inet hoch und runtergesucht, doch keine Lösung gefunden.

Ich möchte in meiner SWT Anwendung den Standard Emailclient unter WinXP öffnen, damit meine ich das Hauptprogramm (Outlook, outlook express, thunderbird whatever.) und nicht eine neue Email öffnen. Das habe ich schon relativ einfach hinbekommen, aber die rundll32 hat wohl keine Funktion die das kann. die Frage ist, gibt es nun so einen cmd befehl oder ähnliches oder muss ich die registry auslesen und den eingetragenen Key holen. Wenn ja, wie geht das mit java?

wäre klasse, wenn einer ne Antwort hätte!

Grüße

Der Diplomat


----------



## Illuvatar (25. Feb 2006)

Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, übergib dem Runtime#exec "mailto: bla"

_Edit Illuvatar, 25.02.2006, 11:45:_ Ok, ich hab dich nicht richtig verstanden


----------



## diplomat (26. Feb 2006)

Servus,

ja, dass meinte ich leider nicht. Wie gesagt, ich will die Anwendung starten und eben nicht den neue Email Dialog.


----------



## Thammi (27. Feb 2006)

Java 6 scheint die Lösung mitzubringen:
download.java.net/jdk6/docs/api/java/awt/Desktop.html


----------



## thE_29 (27. Feb 2006)

Man durchsuche die registry nach mailto:

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\mailto\shell\open\command

Hier rauslesen was dort steht und schwups hat man das Programm


----------



## 8ull23y3 (28. Feb 2006)

Oder schaue sich jdic an


----------



## thE_29 (28. Feb 2006)

Java 6 beinhaltet einen Teil der JDIC! (zB dieses Desktop Zeugs!)


----------



## 8ull23y3 (28. Feb 2006)

*duck* Java6 ist aber noch Beta


----------



## diplomat (1. Mrz 2006)

Alles klar....ich probier das mal aus mit der Registry auslesen.

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe.

Diplomat


----------

